# Other Pets > Horses >  Any other late bloomers out there?

## Alexandra V

I've been a member on here for a while but haven't been on in a very long time. During that time, I've started taking riding lessons!

As a kid I always loved animals, and my mom used to basically live in her saddle when she was young so that got passed on to me but I was never able to take lessons when I was a kid - either my parents were working and not able to take me, and then when they finally would have been able to take me we didn't have the money for it.

Now, at 18 years old I'm finally getting formal training on how to ride and I couldn't be happier! I'm half leasing a horse at my stable for the next month and if it were closer I would honestly be there every day. Anybody else on here start late like me?

----------


## BFE Pets

its never to late to learn something new! I grew up riding out of necessity. I ran away from it soon as I turned 18 and now at 36 I find myself longing to get out of town and back to simple pleasures that I took for granted as a kid.

----------

_Alexandra V_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## Ryan Chin

Late bloomers as in also taking riding lessons at a late age?

I am on this site every day but hardly post, I am trying to make a better effort at that. I am late blooming in regards to becoming more active in the community  :Razz:

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

I've never had formal training but I like to ride up in Big Bear, CA when I visit. 
 :Smile:  Please post pics when you get a chance.  :Smile:

----------

_Alexandra V_ (06-26-2013)

----------


## Alexandra V

Pretty boy you're riding Herpenthusiast  :Smile: 

This is Enzo, the quarter horse that I lease and usually take lessons on:


He and I are the same height haha, I disappear behind him


And this is Blue, the stable owner's quarter horse who I'm teaching myself to ride in liberty on - so no saddle, no bit.

----------

_Herpenthusiast3_ (06-27-2013)

----------


## carlson

One day ill have land to have my own horse. My family has had farms (aunts and uncles) that I did work on an I used to help my cousin with rescue horses. I like riding a well trained horse, breaking in neglected horse is a ride but gets old after a while. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Alexandra V_ (06-27-2013)

----------


## Alexandra V

That's really good though, we need more horse rescues around in my opinion. I'd love to one day be able to own my own horse, but I'd prefer not to board it so it's gonna probably be a while before that happens. Kudos to you for working with those horses though! That's great stuff.

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

Thank you. Your learning to ride No saddle no bit?! That sounds fun!!! ....And difficult. Lol.  good luck, and keep us updated if ya can.  :Smile:

----------


## Alexandra V

Haha it's surprisingly easy! I honestly prefer riding bareback over a saddle. You should give it a go next time you ride!  :Smile:

----------


## MrLang

> Late bloomers as in also taking riding lessons at a late age?
> 
> I am on this site every day but hardly post, I am trying to make a better effort at that. I am late blooming in regards to becoming more active in the community


It's in the horse forum  :Smile:  I learned after a while here that any time a post was completely wack to me I should look up at what forum it's under. The best is when people talk about breeding females at 50 grams (usually a gecko post).




On the topic of horses - my sister has been riding and owning horses for a long time. They are a huge amount of money and work to own but a pleasure. Always keep your next move in mind. It's never too early to consider what you'll do with the horses if you can't be around them for a while. Always be aware of how much money they are going to cost you when you end up footing the bill solo.

----------

_Alexandra V_ (06-27-2013)

----------


## Alexandra V

> On the topic of horses - my sister has been riding and owning horses for a long time. They are a huge amount of money and work to own but a pleasure. Always keep your next move in mind. It's never too early to consider what you'll do with the horses if you can't be around them for a while. Always be aware of how much money they are going to cost you when you end up footing the bill solo.


That's exactly why I'm thinking of it so early. I'm already scouting out what kind of money I'm looking at for the kind of horse I'm gonna want, who I can get to help transport, etc. I'm hoping to be able to work with an equine vet when I graduate from my vet tech program so hopefully that will help a little with vet bills!

----------


## SlitherinSisters

I guess you could call me a late bloomer. I went to horse camps as a child, but didn't get my first horse until I was 16. 

Here is my first horse and me, she's 25 years old now. This picture was from just a few days ago

----------

_Alexandra V_ (07-03-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (07-02-2013)

----------


## sorraia

My first job was working at a horse stable, started when I was 15 years old. Never was around horses before that, besides petting zoos or pony rides. No longer working at the stable, but I now have 2 horses of my own.  :Smile:

----------

_Alexandra V_ (07-03-2013)

----------


## TerrieL

I grew up riding hunter jumpers thru my teens and early 20s.   My riding days and owning a horse came to an end when I started college, then got married, then a career. Now  some 20 plus years later I am back in the saddle again, this time switched to western riding and learning how to ride a reining horse.   So I guess that makes me a really late re-bloomer.

----------

_Alexandra V_ (07-03-2013)

----------


## Alexandra V

> I guess you could call me a late bloomer. I went to horse camps as a child, but didn't get my first horse until I was 16. 
> 
> Here is my first horse and me, she's 25 years old now. This picture was from just a few days ago


She's gorgeous! Looking good for her age  :Smile:  I saw your pictures of her at your wedding, that's awesome!




> I grew up riding hunter jumpers thru my teens and early 20s.   My riding days and owning a horse came to an end when I started college, then got married, then a career. Now  some 20 plus years later I am back in the saddle again, this time switched to western riding and learning how to ride a reining horse.   So I guess that makes me a really late re-bloomer.


Wow, beautiful! Never too late to relearn  :Wink:

----------

